# McCurley's vs. Andy's car rental in Grand Cayman?



## maryk (Feb 26, 2009)

We are going to Morritt's Grand the first week of April.

I have looked at both Mccruley's and Andy's for a car rental.  Can anyone recommend a reason why to choose one over the other?

My one concern is our luggage.  We will have 3 adults and 1 teenager, plus luggage.  I am afraid with Andy's that our luggage won't fit, but I would hate to pay that higher rate just to carry our luggage across the island.

Any thoughts either way is greatly appreciated.

Maryk


----------



## Sthack (Feb 26, 2009)

*We're leaning towards McCurley's....*

......Because McCurley's will pick us up at the airport and take us to the resort to get our rental car.  They will also take us back to the airport on the day of departure.  This is nice, so that we don't have to drive in their 'challenging traffic' (roundabout roads, left side of road, etc) as often.  Also by request, they will stop at the grocery store in town on the day we arrive.  

Do you mind sharing the price quotes you received from them both?


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 26, 2009)

We used Mc Curley's last fall and it worked out great.   We picked up our car at the resort and they took us both ways.  I would recommend them.  I can't remember what we paid.  We stayed as Castaway Cove and the arrangement was perfect.  They were there at the airport when we arrived and right on time for departure.

Donna


----------



## elina (Feb 26, 2009)

We chose Andy's simply because of the price. We had a compact car (two adults and infant) and two large pieces of luggage, 2 pieces of hand luggage, a car seat and a stroller. It was tight but we managed. 
Driving wasn't that difficult - you get used to it in a day or two.


----------



## maryk (Feb 26, 2009)

McCurley's was about the same price but you do a little bigger vehicle. 

They do not stop at the grocery store though.

I am not worried the driving, we lived in STT for 2 years and had to drive on the left.  You do get used to it.

So from what I am gathering either one is just as good.

Thanks !


----------



## easyrider (Feb 27, 2009)

McCurleys is the way to go if your going to Morritts. The rides back and forth to the airport make this a no brainer unless you have very little luggage. There were four of us so McCurleys worked out great.


----------



## Larry (Mar 1, 2009)

elina said:


> We chose Andy's simply because of the price. We had a compact car (two adults and infant) and two large pieces of luggage, 2 pieces of hand luggage, a car seat and a stroller. It was tight but we managed.
> Driving wasn't that difficult - you get used to it in a day or two.



Same here. Service was great and price was the best.


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2009)

*McCurley's website??*

Does McCurley's have a website?


----------



## escargot (Mar 1, 2009)

Lou said:


> Does McCurley's have a website?



They do not have a web site, but you can email them at :

mccurley@cwhiptop.com

Give them your dates, etc and ask any questions.   We use them all the time.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from Budget in GC.  They have better prices for this summer than Andy's.

Anne


----------



## maryk (Mar 2, 2009)

We booked with McCurley's, for exactly the reason mentioned.  We will have 4 people and at least 3 big pieces of luggage, so we liked the idea of getting a ride  back and forth to the airport.  That way we did not have to worry about if the luggage would fit.

Also, McCurley's you get a bigger vehicle for less money.

In the tug threads, most people recommend to stay away from the national chains.

I can relax now that our car is booked, the snorkel gear is packed and sunscreen is ready.

Maryk


----------



## ralphd (Mar 3, 2009)

Info on McCurley's:

'   http://www.caymanislands.ky/vacation_planner/eBrochure.aspx?pid=36373  '

Info on Andy's:

'  http://www.caymanislands.ky/vacation_planner/eBrochure.aspx?pid=36062  '

Either McCurleys or Andys are very good. We have used both, but prefer McCurley's for the convenience. They are also located down the road from the resort, which will be handy if there is a problem with the car (which we have never had a problem with either company).


----------



## mbh (Mar 9, 2009)

*Just Returned form Morritt's*

Used McCurley's. $300/wk for a Nissan Sentra with left hand drive. $8 for Caymanian license. Liked the pick up and drop off service. No problem driving on the left. Rental cars have white license plates, while resident's have orange plates.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 19, 2009)

Another vote for McCurley's.   

We've used them a couple of times and they are very, very convenient and the prices are good too.


----------

